# Well im not a carpenter....



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

But this should work pretty good. I wanted a flue pipe carrier on my roof rack. Made this ugly (and heavy) box. Made it so the top opens up too. I almost went with 6" ABS but that size is spendy plus I really wanted top access to get them small pieces.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

907plumber said:


> But this should work pretty good. I wanted a flue pipe carrier on my roof rack. Made this ugly (and heavy) box. Made it so the top opens up too. I almost went with 6" ABS but that size is spendy plus I really wanted top access to get them small pieces.
> 
> View attachment 12148
> 
> ...


it aint the most prettiest thing but if it works it works, as long it dont fly off going down the road:laughing:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> it aint the most prettiest thing but if it works it works, as long it dont fly off going down the road:laughing:


I gott it bolted down good. Used 4 grade 8 bolts, fenderwashers and nylock nuts. And there is a ton of screws in the box itself. Its hell for stout.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

907plumber said:


> I gott it bolted down good. Used 4 grade 8 bolts, fenderwashers and nylock nuts. And there is a ton of screws in the box itself. Its hell for stout.


damn in that case it aint going no where lol.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not understanding why you wanted it enclosed.

I use to have the same canopy, btw -- The stock roof rack is pretty lightweight.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I'm not understanding why you wanted it enclosed.
> 
> I use to have the same canopy, btw -- The stock roof rack is pretty lightweight.


Well right now its snowing at my house. I dont like snow on my parts. I carry all my pipe in enclosed cases. Not to mention, you dont have to tie/untie your material down. I bought the canopy used. So Im not sure if its the stock roof rack or not. So what brand is this canopy? I cant find markings on it anywhere


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

A major disadvantage of particleboard is that it is very prone to expansion and separation. It wasnt made to withstand moisture for very long.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> A major disadvantage of particleboard is that it is very prone to expansion and separation. It wasnt made to withstand moisture for very long.


I sure am glad he used oriented strand board rather than particle board. 

Couldn't resist......


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I sure am glad he used oriented strand board rather than particle board.
> 
> Couldn't resist......


That makes at least two of us not carpenters. But I do know OSB ( bigger particles) can't be exposed to moisture for long


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I paint it with something to make it last? It really just needs to get me through this winter. Maybe less. A van is in my close future I think.


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

Somewhere out there on the www, a master carpenter is posting a pic of some hack work he saw today.:laughing:
Just ribbing you man, if it works it works.Harbor freight sells the bedliner spray kits.That would give it some protection from the weather and look pretty good too.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah my neighbor is a carpenter. I cant wait till he sees it. Him and his brothers were laughing at me a couple of years ago while I was building a chicken coop in the yard


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm reminded of the water seal I spray on my decks. It might work better than paint???


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Get some of that spray shiot in a can, seals gutters, roofs and screen doors in the bottom of your boat. ( I still haven't figured out why you need a screen door in the bottom of your boat.)


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

907plumber said:


> Well right now its snowing at my house. I dont like snow on my parts. I carry all my pipe in enclosed cases. Not to mention, you dont have to tie/untie your material down. I bought the canopy used. So Im not sure if its the stock roof rack or not. So what brand is this canopy? I cant find markings on it anywhere


 It's a Gem Top Workmaster.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

907plumber said:


> Can I paint it with something to make it last? It really just needs to get me through this winter. Maybe less. A van is in my close future I think.


 
Cover it with PVC shower pan liner


----------

